# [gestion du wifi] wicd, networkmanager et connexion pourrie

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Je suis actuellement étudiant érasmus au Danemark et je me connecte au réseau mondial via le reseau wifi universitaire.

Dans ma chambre, je dois impérativement "fixer" ma connexion, faute de quoi l'ordinateur saute perpétuellement entre deux points d'acces. Il se trouve que wicd ne permet pas de fixer un point d'acces. J'ai donc tenté d'utiliser networkmanager (je ne suis pas encore sûr que lui aussi marche bien !).

À contrario, sur le campus, c'est wicd qui marche mieux !

Que faire ?

J'ai tenté d'emerger Knetworkmanager avec le flag wicd, mais je n'ai aucune info à ce sujet dans Knet maintenant qu'il est installé ! Le client wicd "natif" de kde, wicd-client-kde ne veut pas s'installer en parallèle de Knet car ils ont les mêmes icônes.

Une idée ?

----------

